# Howdy!



## Radiant (Sep 12, 2007)

Just joined up. I'm the lighting guy for my church, Guts Church in Tulsa Oklahoma. I've been there about 4 years, and have operated the lights for 3. I'm a volunteer, though according to the quarterly donation report, I do receive "intangible religious benefits." And occasionally pizza.


----------



## Van (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey Somebody from my Old Stompin' grounds!
I'm from B.A. originally ! 
Welcome aboard. I'm sure you'll get a lot out of it. We have a lot of fun but there is also a lot of serious info thrownabout here. Lots of real Pros, with hundreds of years experience when all combined. Feel free to Ask and answer questions, and use the search button, it's an invaluable tool.


----------



## Radiant (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks Van! I'm sure CB will prove quite useful. I joined Blue-Room.org a while back, but it's difficult to get gear-specific answers there, seeing as they're across the pond. But mostly, I need to shut up and read threads.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome to the Control Booth we have several other church technicians around here. Post what you know ask when you don't. And have fun! 

How do you feel about pirates? ninjas? and the metric system?


----------



## Radiant (Sep 13, 2007)

Pirates: There "arrr" so many reasons to dislike pirates: their fashion sense, parrots on shoulders, and gaudy male earrings. Not to mention the lingo. "Arrr, me hopes me don't catch scurrrrvvvyy from swabbing the poop deck." 
Ninjas: I like ninjas. They hide throwing stars in their bathrobes. Awesome. 
The Metric System: I am a stern believer in using Metric timekeeping. 
(I sincerely hope I've offended, at a minimum, half of CB's members. Especially if I can accomplish this on my third post, discussing topics that must have centuries of long-standing dispute, akin to the McCoys and Hatfields.)


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 14, 2007)

Well you did manage to offend the only people who have taken the time to welcome you to the booth so far. Yikes... strike one and two. 





Van we need a pirate emoticon! I'm going to give up my campaign for custom avatars and start a campaign for a pirate emoticon.


----------



## Chaos is Born (Sep 14, 2007)

I was kinda hoping that he was only posting that to show that he has read the other threads and is kinda up to date with everything... i'm not sure though... i'm not offended yet, till i know if he was just joking around with all of that trying to see what kind of reaction he gets or what...

But anyways, Welcome to the Booth! hope your stay here is enjoyable!


----------



## Van (Sep 14, 2007)

I think it's the Oklahoma Cowboy thing. You walk into a bar, pick a fight with the biggest baddest guy in there. Even if ya git wipped, at least ya showed ya ain't a chicken. 

I vote for Pirate emotcons. 
Ok I have to go finish sewing my Great coat. Got some excellent blue velvet.


----------



## Logos (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey talking about Pirates, the slightly insane lady who is my everloving and incredibly tolerant wife (I don't think she's found control booth yet but it pays to be careful) has just bought a skull and crossbones shower curtain and is now desperately seeking a shower mat to match.
Oh and welcome to CB and long live metric time.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 14, 2007)

I think Van's right. Radiant managed to walk in the booth, kick over a table and say "Van's favorite band sucks! I love the Aussies and their Metric Ways!" It's a great way to get attention and start a thread that will keep going for a while.


----------



## Chaos is Born (Sep 14, 2007)

That is very true, well he definetly picked a fight with the largest percentage of CBers... at least didn't get off to a good start with them... now only too see what he is made of!


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey he goes to a church called "Guts"... he's got to be tough. On the other hand, he walked in the room kicked over the table and then didn't come back and post more. ... maybe this is just another one of Logo's fictional fans of the Metric system. Can we do an ISP trace to see if this member is actually from Adelaide?


----------



## Radiant (Sep 14, 2007)

Hmm, I note that the majority of the discord involves metrics and pirates. Meanwhile, the ninjas must be lurking...
Apparently these are hot-button issues in the CB community. In all honesty, I don't care either way about ninjas or metrics. Metrics seems like a more efficient straightforward way of measurement, though I'm wholly unaccustomed to it, and rely on it very little. As for ninjas, yup, the Okie in me would kick their, umm... (haven't read the TOS yet so I'm not sure what I could kick!)
However, pirates are exceedingly lame. Their modern representative is Johnny Depp, a limp-wristed, Bush-bashing, long-haired, beret-wearing Frenchman. Which is an insult to the French. 
Gafftaper, it's funny you mentioned Guts. Indeed, I am tough. The Bible says the gates of hell can't prevail against me. Therefore, I'm tougher than hell.


----------



## Van (Sep 14, 2007)

Radiant said:


> Bush-bashing, long-haired, beret-wearing Frenchman. .


 

Hmmmm. You say Bush-bashing as if it's a bad thing.


----------



## Logos (Sep 14, 2007)

Clearly Bush bashing must mean something different in Oklahoma than here in good old sunny Australia. Only truly tuff guys bush bash in this country.
And whats wrong with long hair? Hmm.


----------



## Van (Sep 14, 2007)

Logos said:


> ......................................
> And whats wrong with long hair? Hmm.


 
Well I always have to tuck mine under my collar before using the table saw. I saw a guy who had gotten his hair caught in the table saw once. Ick.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 14, 2007)

Van said:


> Well I always have to tuck mine under my collar before using the table saw. I saw a guy who had gotten his hair caught in the table saw once. Ick.



OUCH... that seems like a really bad idea... although if you had a saw stop it would stop the blade before your whole face was removed.


----------



## Van (Sep 15, 2007)

I wonder if the hair itself would trigger the saw stop or if it takes actual skin contact.


----------



## Logos (Sep 15, 2007)

When I'm using tools like that I tend to wear a really horrible Rasta style woollen hat with all my hair up in it. I just tie it back when I'm climbing ladders and so on.
Maybe I should get a Pirate hat instead.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 15, 2007)

Dude you have to get a pirate hat for saw use. That would be cool. 

The sawstop mechanism works by putting a tiny charge in the blade and monitoring that charge. The slightest drop in the charge due to contact with skin and it fires the safety break. I have the feeling hair doesn't conduct electricity well enough to work (and by the way there's a safety override for cutting conductive materials and wet wood).


----------

